# 3.5mm dia x 10 or 12 mm length countersunk machine screws



## Vic Perrin (10 Jan 2014)

Looking for these size screws preferably Torx or Allen Type. Any suggestions sick of trawling the tinternet .

Cheers

Vic


----------



## MMUK (10 Jan 2014)

Pozi head any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-5-3-5mm-A2 ... 0933502947


----------



## twothumbs (10 Jan 2014)

BA threads are 3.4mm . You can do a check but it may be a no. 4 BA thread so available from model engineering companiees. They do them with Allen key heads. Do a check on 'Chronos' enginering sales. They may have them. Best wsihes.
.


----------



## MMUK (10 Jan 2014)

twothumbs":20hx9da0 said:


> BA threads are 3.4mm . You can do a check but it may be a no. 4 BA thread so available from model engineering companiees. They do them with Allen key heads. Do a check on 'Chronos' enginering sales. They may have them. Best wsihes.
> .




4BA is 3.6mm with a 0.66mm pitch :wink:


----------



## Chrispy (10 Jan 2014)

3.5mm is the same as a electrial screw, the screw that holds the top on a plug socket or light switch if thats any use?


----------



## jasonB (11 Jan 2014)

If stainless is OK the various lengths here

http://www.accuscrews.co.uk/47-counters ... d_size-m35

6-32UNC are a bit more readily available and not far off 3.5mm at 3.5052mm

http://www.modelfixings.co.uk/unc_countersunks.htm


----------



## AndyT (11 Jan 2014)

Like Chris said. Get down to your nearest electrical wholesaler.


----------

